# How do you pack for a vacation?



## DaveNV (May 12, 2019)

We're heading off soon on a two week, three-location trip.  Today is the day I'm packing most things into my suitcase.  And now I'm curious as to how other people pack.  How do you do it? 

I've found my preferred suitcase still has a lot of things left over from my last trip with it, and I'm deciding how much of it I want to take.  I used to think I needed every little thing I hauled with me, just in case this or that situation came up. But a lot of this stuff I haven't used in several trips.  Some of it I've never used.  Do I really need to take it? 

Do you leave a bunch of "must take with me no matter what" miscellaneous items in the suitcase, or do you clean it out and start from scratch every time?  I don't mean clothing, I mean the rest of the stuff we first-world travelers think we need. 

What about the suitcase itself?  Do you lay everything out you know you'll want to take, and then decide which suitcase to use, or do you always take your tried-and-true favorite every time? What about a carry-on?  We'll be on three flights and a cruise ship this time - so having the right carry-on is important, but how much is enough? 

What about time?  When do you start packing?  Is it months before, a few days before, or the day of the trip?  Do you worry about whether you left something important at home?  I've had a growing pile of "I think I want to take this along," but I'm thinking of starting over with just a toothbrush, and seeing what develops from there. 

I know some folks are super-experienced with packing light, and others take everything but the kitchen sink.  I think I need some new habits.  How do you do it?

Dave


----------



## Free2Roam (May 12, 2019)

Like I tell my family and friends... for someone who LOVES to travel, I really don't like packing.

I've always put it off until the day (sometimes late night) before. But my last trip, I had a full schedule the week leading up to the departure date, so I packed a week early. It was an amazing feeling when it was done and the main suitcase was locked. I'm gonna try that from now on.

As for leaving things packed, I do have my travel toiletry bag and a few other things that remain in the suitcase (phone chargers, travel-sized clothes steamer, small pop-up laundry hamper, plastic bags with laundry pods and dryer sheets.) Consumables are refilled when I unpack back at home so they're ready for the next trip.

Depending on where I'm traveling, some things get left home and purchased at the destination. But if traveling out of the country or some place I'm not familiar with I don't want to risk not being to find stuff easily, so I take more with me.


----------



## Passepartout (May 12, 2019)

We each have hanging toiletries bags that are never unpacked, just replenished as necessary. I have an electronics pack with chargers, USB cables, a triple tap (outlet multiplier) etc. I carry this, because DW carries more shoes than I do.
Clothing: depending on expected weather, everything goes together. Everything MUST be able to wear with everything else. Back to shoes. One pair of good, supportive walking shoes. Some flip-flops that can double as slippers. I use only nylon Duluth Trading 'Buck Naked' undies, 3-4 pairs and synthetic socks, same quantity. They rinse out in the sink and dry overnight. I take a pair of khaki slacks and a long sleeve shirt (no iron) or two for dinner on the ship. 2 pr. shorts. 1 or 2 casual pants. i am in love with the 'performance polo's' from Costco. Take several, they take no room or care. I do plan on doing some laundry instead of carrying more clothes. The cruise will have a 'fill a bag' laundry special for about $25. Use it.

Jim

P.S. Remember: NOBODY goes on vacation to see what YOU look like.


----------



## DeniseM (May 12, 2019)

We take carry-ons only, even for a long trip.  If I get somewhere and find that I need something else, I buy it.

It's liberating!


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 12, 2019)

I travel to very different types of location.  Packing is always a challenge.  If I were a petite 5'0" gal, packing would be easier.  However I am 6'0" tall and living large.  I have size 12 shoes.  Try packing even a single extra pair of shoes and it feels like half your suitcase is gone. So I do have some packing challenges.

I do have packing lists on spreadsheets, so that I have what a list for what I usually bring.  e.g. A list for Canada in winter.  A list for a Tradewinds Sailing trip.  A list for Hawaii.  etc.

I know a lot of people who like the packing cubes.  I prefer the space bags (not the ones that you need a vacuum but the ones that you can roll to force the air out).  I like them, especially for sailing as it makes packing and unpacking easier.  And if customs or TSA opens your bags your stuff is not all over the place.  Plus as you have dirty clothes you can put them into the space bag as you go.  So essentially you are nearly packed when you leave.

If I didn't travel with my scuba and snorkel gear to beach and sailing destinations, then I might get away with carry on, but traveling to Canada in the winter, never going to be carry on situation.

I always leave the packing to the last few hours before I go to the airport, but with the packing lists I have I have reminders of what to remember.

I too have hanging toiletries they are always packed, and I have various mesh bags with many my electronics in them.  Those items I usually will arrange and finalize a day or two before.  Easier to keep them packed and under control.  I use this mesh bags all the time.  I like the Vaultz brand, as they come with a clip and I can bring a few and clip them onto a carabiner and hook into into the one in my back pack.


----------



## clifffaith (May 12, 2019)

We can go for a month to Europe with a rollaboard and a personal item each. That is accomplished by hours of careful packing and repacking, and making sure all the tops and bottoms are coordinated and everything works with everything else. For a car trip everything except the kitchen sink goes with us and I come back with 1/2 my clothes never worn. I have to pack for two because when I don't Cliff comes up missing pajamas (Yosemite), a dress shirt (Mission Inn at New Years), any shirt other than the one on his back (Sants Fe), a jacket (cruise leaving out of San Francisco).


----------



## elaine (May 12, 2019)

Depends if washer avail. We pack basics that can mix/match. Basic toiletries in travel containers. hiking shoes, lightweight sneakers, black flats, flip flops/sandals. If extra space heels. 
The big space splurge is the hikers, but I just walked 12miles at Disney in them one day-same for Europe last year. Saved my feet, legs, back. Worth the space. 
I start packing the week prior. I dump items for trip from laundry in suitcase then pull out 2 days prior and reevaluate.


----------



## Luanne (May 12, 2019)

I clean out my suitcase between trips, because I don't always take the same one. However, my toiletries bag stays packed. There are only a few things I need to bring from home (toothpaste and meds, which go into my backpack).  I used to have to remember to put things like a brush and comb in, but since I had to replace everything on our trip last year, now all of those extras can just stay in the toiletries bag.


----------



## clifffaith (May 12, 2019)

As long as we aren't getting on an airplane, in which case I have to dump the toiletries out to look for errant liquids, toiletries bag is always ready to go except for my nightguard. I try to replenish anything that was getting low as soon as we get home so that it's ready to go for the next trip.


----------



## pedro47 (May 12, 2019)

I loved to travel, but packing clothes for vacation  I disliked. I always over pack. I have a carry on bag for cloths, meds and a garment bag for shirts & pants. However, my toiletries stays in my carry on  bag; with my electric toothbrush & razor ? I  also, have a  small red  bag for extra trash bags, washing and dishwashing liquid, salt & pepper, seasoning tins, sugar free syrup, mustard, cloth pins,  etc.,.


----------



## slip (May 12, 2019)

We unpack every time and usually start packing’ the week we leave for the trip. 
I really don’t mind a checked bag. It’s dropped off as soon as we get to the airport and it’s often on the claim carousel by the time we get down there. 

It gives us some variety in the clothes we wear and doing laundry is more like the patterns we have while we are home. 

Once you learn to get used to not having absolutely everything, it won’t other you. At worst, just buy it you needs to.


----------



## Luanne (May 12, 2019)

This is a P.S. to my earlier post.

I always checked my luggage.  I really dislike lugging it through the airport (even a small roller bag).  If I'm traveling alone it means I need to take everything with me to the restroom.  If I have more than one leg it means I'm lugging it through multiple airports.

I always make a list for packing.  I find it keeps me sane, and I can keep track of what I need and what I've packed (or forgotten).  The hardest trips for me to pack for are places I haven't been before, and/or trips where there will be a vast fluctuation in weather.


----------



## klpca (May 12, 2019)

We used to be campers, so we travel pretty light. I keep a general packing list on my phone and pack the night before I travel. I most likely use my favorite carry on,  which I usually check, but if we have to pay for checked luggage we consolidate into a single large bag. I use compression packing cubes but my husband uses the "just throw it in" method.  Both have been successful over the past few years.

I clear out the bag after each use. I never thought to leave anything in the bag as most everything that I pack is something that I use at home except for the little shampoo bottles,  and those just go under the sink when we get home. I think that it makes sense to leave the compression bags in the suitcases though, so I'm going to start doing that.

I've tried packing early but I forget what I've packed so I'm constantly rechecking which kind of defeats the purpose.


----------



## JudyH (May 12, 2019)

I am in France now for a month. First, we crosspack in cubes for the flight over in case a suitcase gets lost. Then we reorganize.
This trip is hard cause of weather. Shoes— one pair athletic shoes, one pair waterproof gortex walking shoes,one pair flat dinner shoes, and flip flops for inside.
There has been a lot of rain and it is cold. So borrowed a heavier rain jacket and bought a heavy fleece.
Therefore not wearing the lightweight pants and tee shirts I brought or the lightweight jacket. Glad I brought two pair heavy pants and leggings for under light weight pants. Usually everything is black but added some navy blue for a change.
We each have a 26 inch rolling duffle with packing cubes, my backpack with a
lot of camera gear, his carry on with meds, toiletry bags, and electronics. We either do laundry or get the heavier things washed.
I find I take more clothes on a group cruise or trip than if we just go on our own. On our own we don’t do fancy dinners so no need for dress clothes.


----------



## amycurl (May 12, 2019)

We did Europe for five weeks with carry-ons only. New Zealand for ten days, same. Love the space bags. I keep toiletry and makeup kits packed, and my "Mary Poppins" purse/cross body day bag packed with a few essentials/duplicates from my everyday, at-home purse. I have a car toiletries bag, as well as a 3-1-1 plus non-liquid tolietries bags for plane trips. Same for makeup (one for plane, another for car.) I have a pile of "travel stuff" (where the space bags live,) which is where I can also grab converters, and a smaller (think passport, phone, money, lip balm only) cross body if I think I need them for that trip.

My assumption is always--rolling carry-on, plus either just the Mary Poppins bag OR a LLBean boat and tote which I can throw over my shoulder as a personal item (into which the Mary Poppins bag, and quite a bit of other stuff can go.) I start by creating a packing list about a week or so out, then pulling what specific clothing items I think I will want a few days in advance--esp. if I won't be doing laundry again before packing--and then throwing everything together either the night before or the day of (depending on when I'm leaving.) I'm pretty good about packing light, and always feel proud if I use all the shoes I bring, and at least 80% of the clothes.


----------



## stmartinfan (May 12, 2019)

I create a packing list starting few weeks in advance, especially if I think I may need to pick up a new clothing item or two.  I start with a previous list and edit based on how that trip worked for me.   I keep my toiletry kit and some other small items I usually need in a small bin in my closet because I don't always use the same suitcase.  

My recent addition was to purchase some packing cubes and I was pleased with how well they worked on a recent trip where we changed hotels six times.  It was great to be able to find what I needed quickly without disrupting the whole bag and repack easily.  I probably wouldn't bother with those for a timeshare week where we unpack once but they made the multi destination trip much easier.

I also did this trip with a carry on and back pack (as my personal item) only.  It was a first for us and I was surprised at how much I could actually fit.  I had purchased several tops and pants that dried overnight and didn't need ironing and found I didn't miss having more clothes, even though one of the women on our tour had brought 14 pairs of shoes!  We made a trip a year ago traveling by train between Berlin, Prague and Budapest using larger checked suitcases and it was a pain lugging them up and down steps at every train and public transit station, so I decided to try a trip with carry on only.  Now that I’ve discovered it works for me I need to be on the lookout for more items of clothing that fit the hand wash and hang laundry style. I have a friend who travels with carry on only and her trick is to have several pants and shirts that she saves for travel only because they wash so well.


----------



## Free2Roam (May 12, 2019)

I also use packing cubes (love these!) and those roll up space saver bags to keep my suitcase and travel life in order. Problem with the space bags is they allow you more room in the suitcase, so then you add more stuff and have to be careful not to go over the weight limit when flying!

On trips where I actually unpack my suitcase, the packing cubes go straight to the dresser drawers and I live out of them.


----------



## Panina (May 12, 2019)

I pack as little as possible as in the past I learned I never used most of what I packed.  I also acquired clothing that takes little space.  If I forgot something or need something I buy it. 

Simplicity in packing makes my vacations much more enjoyable, quick to pack, quick to unpack.  Takes some practice.


----------



## Glynda (May 12, 2019)

We traveled to Italy and England for 21 days with just one 20" wheeled carry-on and one tote bag, that fit over the handle, for each of us. In addition, I took a 13" backpack. We had 2 black tie events which were challenging but since we weren't seeing the same people, we could wear the same to both. We were able to do the same with everything as we changed locations every three days. By train. That part was tough as many of the train stations did not have elevators and we had to use stairs to go under tracks and back up to platforms and lift our luggage up onto the train before climbing aboard. That part I could not do again as I've had shoulder injuries since and I've admitted that I'm just too old for that kind of travel. The weather is often a bit unknown, so we take layers. I rarely travel anywhere, any time of year, without Smartwool's base layers...a pair of their light weight "long johns" and an under-garment vest...if just to wear to bed in a cold hotel room or to restaurants which tend to be chilly.

I pack with a combination of packing cubes and vacuum bags. I lay out everything I think I want to take and then I get sensible (forget white...I'm a klutz) and take away and away. I pack only black and navy slacks, a little black dress, black and navy shoes and add various colors and weights of tops, scarves, jewelry and a coat. A swimsuit and coverup if appropriate. Sweaters and knits go in the vacuum bags but I have found that they don't seem to reseal or work well when repacked a couple of times. My suitcase always has extra zip lock bags and a couple of trash sized bags in it. Converters, extension outlets with USB ports, clothes line, shower caddy, magnetic hooks (when on a cruise ship) and general toiletries in travel size stay packed as do other "just in case" items. My wallet, passport, sunglasses, pen, black and yellow Sharpies, jewelry, meds, tooth brush & paste, make-up, minimum skin care items, bandaids, alcohol pads, wet wipes, iPad, iPhone, airPods, chargers including a wireless one, one change of clothes (when checking other luggage) and snacks go in my backpack. I'm getting better every time we travel though long cruises, I always seem to over pack for.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 12, 2019)

We pack a little differently for our home resort timeshares than we do for a fly to vacation. For the timeshares, we have 2 boxes (copy paper size)- one for kitchen things and one for toiletries- that are always packed and I keep inventory on them and restock them immediately with what is used up when we get home. For clothes, I use my carry on but my husband likes to use a large wheel duffel bag. We also have some canvas bags that we put stuff in- extra shoes, beach towels and bathing suits (always prepacked), and food. We take a small cooler also. We throw jackets and camp chairs and walking sticks and bike helmets and so on in the car. I love drive to vacations! We have laundry facilities also, so that helps.

Now for flying- we generally take only take carryons. One exception was when we went to Yellowstone, we wanted to take a collapsible cooler with us to put cold food into when we arrived in Bozeman, MT. There were 3 of us so we took the large wheel duffel bag and put the cooler inside it and then we all put some extra things in the duffel bag and checked it. And we all had carryons as well.

Another exception was when we went to Alaska and needed a lot of layers of clothes, so we took the wheeled duffel bags and checked them.

Traveling in nicer weather is a lot easier for the carry on only option as less clothes needed.

But- for the carryons I usually take out the bag and lay it on my bed. I have a packing list on my computer that I print out. I use this for all trips because generally we take the same stuff- more or less. It also lists things we need to do before the trip- like holding the mail, setting the light timers, etc.

I lay pants out on the bottom of the carryon, each one alternately hanging out one side or the other of it. Then I just fold the other things- shirts, sleepwear, bathing suit, exercise clothes, etc. neatly on top of the pants. Shoes- just 2 pairs- and slippers/sandals - I stick on the sides. Underwear and socks in the compartments. Then I fold the pants over on top of the shirts and then I use the buckle to keep it all in place.

For a one or two week trip I would probably take 5 pairs of pants and 5 shirts that I can mix and match. I usually take a few extra underwear and socks.

My husband just throws stuff in his any ol' way. LOL!

We use sample sizes of the toiletries as per the airline regulations. We pick up more of what might be needed when we arrive at our destination.

I hardly have any clothes anyway so I don't have a lot of choices, yet I still agonize as to what to take. I usually stick with jeans, black pants,  and t shirts. We only wear casual- real casual.

Usually we stay in places with laundry facilities, but if there are none I just rinse out things with soap and hang them to dry if needed. In Scotland I took some string and suction cups and made my own clothes line over the bathtub. LOL!

We do take a small back pack on the plane so we can stick a few items in there, too- food for the plane for one thing. And I have an even smaller back pack that is also my "Pocketbook" and I can fit a lot in it.

Then we have jackets with pockets to take on the plane- more space.

I really do hate packing as I am major OCD.

BTW- I pack the week before and then the day before I go over it again and finish up with the odds and ends- get the money ready, extra keys, whatever.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 12, 2019)

How do you guys keep toiletries in your carryons at all times when you can only take small sizes to begin with? Don't you run out of them after a week or so?

Do you re purchase more when you get home and just restock them in the carry on?

I know that we end up buying  bigger sizes of one or two things when we get to our destination and then have to throw the rest out when we leave because they do not meet the airline criteria for carry on.


----------



## Luanne (May 12, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> How do you guys keep toiletries in your carryons at all times when you can only take small sizes to begin with? Don't you run out of them after a week or so?
> 
> Do you re purchase more when you get home and just restock them in the carry on?
> 
> I know that we end up buying  bigger sizes of one or two things when we get to our destination and then have to throw the rest out when we leave because they do not meet the airline criteria for carry on.


In addition to running out, I have some specific brands I use and I don't want to have to go out and try to find them when I arrive at my destination.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 12, 2019)

Luanne said:


> In addition to running out, I have some specific brands I use and I don't want to have to go out and try to find them when I arrive at my destination.




I understand. But people are saying the toiletries are always in their carryons from the last trip. They must run out I would think after one trip.


----------



## amycurl (May 12, 2019)

I hoard travel-sized toiletries. I have bins in my walk-in closet of shampoo, conditioner, body wash, etc. They are souvenirs from various trips.  These full bins will outlive me, I'm sure.  I am good about replenishing the bags as needed, so they are always filled with bottles that aren't "nearly empty." I find that I can usually get through a week as long as the bottle is relatively full, and I am a master of the quart-sized Ziploc Tetris bag game, usually fitting in two bottles of shampoo if needed (for example.) If I'm traveling longer, I am usually staying a least a few nights in a hotel, and am picking up more.

PS--I do go through about every year or so and donate a bunch to homeless organizations. I'm not ready for an episode of Hoarders.


----------



## Luanne (May 12, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> I understand. But people are saying the toiletries are always in their carryons from the last trip. They must run out I would think after one trip.


I am one who said my toiletries are always packed.  What I didn't say was that I do refill things like shampoo, conditioner and a few other things.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 12, 2019)

amycurl said:


> I hoard travel-sized toiletries. I have bins in my walk-in closet of shampoo, conditioner, body wash, etc. They are souvenirs from various trips.  These full bins will outlive me, I'm sure.  I am good about replenishing the bags as needed, so they are always filled with bottles that aren't "nearly empty." I find that I can usually get through a week as long as the bottle is relatively full, and I am a master of the quart-sized Ziploc Tetris bag game, usually fitting in two bottles of shampoo if needed (for example.) If I'm traveling longer, I am usually staying a least a few nights in a hotel, and am picking up more.
> 
> PS--I do go through about every year or so and donate a bunch to homeless organizations. I'm not ready for an episode of Hoarders.




Me, too! I have a lot- mostly soaps and shampoos and some toothpaste. We rarely fly for vacations so they rarely get used- it's crazy. Good idea about donating.


----------



## rboesl (May 12, 2019)

Wow! I'm kinda amazed at how organized most of the respondents are. Maybe it's a "guy thing" (as my wife calls it) but I usually have no plan before I start. The day before I open the suitcase (carry on sized), I consider where I'm traveling to, pull a selection of clothes from the closet and dresser, put it all in packing cubes and I'm good to go. We usually travel for just 7 days at a time so I usually pack 3 days of clothes. Along with the clothes I'm wearing I'm good for 4 days with a load of laundry done mid-week and end of week to have clean clothes when I go home. Don't use much in the way of toiletries. Shampoo & soap supplied by resort/hotel is sufficient. Just need my razor, electric toothbrush, and toothpaste. Meds, chargers, and electronics (including camera) go in the backpack.

My wife, on the other hand, needs cajoling to start packing which usually reaches its peak the night before the trip. She usually has 25% of her suitcase taken up with toiletries. Most of which goes unused but "absolutely must go with in case I need it." I'm always amazed how there must be 3 different shampoo brands, multiple bars of soap, dishwasher detergent for 3-4 loads, and laundry detergent for 3-4 loads. We don't use that much when home in a week.

Once she's selected the clothes she plans on taking they're set on the bed. There's usually enough clothes for 5 or 6 days to be packed. Of which, at least, 2 days  never get used. It's then up to me to make everything fit in her suitcase (also carry on sized). Her meds all go in her purse.


----------



## Free2Roam (May 13, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> I understand. But people are saying the toiletries are always in their carryons from the last trip. They must run out I would think after one trip.


I have something like this. I labeled the bottles for shampoo, conditioner, body wash, lotion and refill when I return from my trip

TSA Carry On Approved Refillable Travel Accessories - 4 Pack (3 fl. oz) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07D4PR3PY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_jPp2Cb96Y288P


----------



## Talent312 (May 13, 2019)

I always empty out our bags after each trip, lest we forget what's in there.

To pack, less is more. I use the smallest size bag that I can get away with. After stuffing it with the minimum amount of clothes, I add add a bathing suit (maybe sandals) or a sweater. Lastly, toiletries, meds, and electronics. For flying, I have a small carry-on for my tablet, headphones & reading material.
.


----------



## Big Matt (May 13, 2019)

If driving we pack two large stackable storage boxes with all of the non-clothing stuff (food, paper/plastic goods, beverages, beach/other stuff).  Wife packs too many clothes, but it isn't worth me trying to change that.  I pack light. 

If flying, we do the same routine, but pack the second box (paper/plastic, other) in a large suit case.  Rest goes in another suit case and then two carry on bags. 

I pack the day before every time.  If driving, I pack the car the night before.


----------



## Luanne (May 13, 2019)

rboesl said:


> Shampoo & soap supplied by resort/hotel is sufficient.


Where do you stay at timeshares where the shampoo and soap are replenished?  Hotels yes, but even there sometimes the soap isn't replaced daily, and sometimes they have a combination shampoo/conditioner.  And if you rent a vacation house, many times there is nothing.  Luckily I've thought to bring a bar of soap in these instances.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 13, 2019)

Here is how I packed in my carry on for the few days (3 nights) we will be in NH. It would look pretty much the same for 7 or even 14 days, except maybe I would engage the depth zipper to stick a couple of more shirts in. 



Notice how the pants fold over the shirts and other articles of clothing keeping everything compact and neat.( I do not roll anything up). Then I will use the buckle once I am ready to close it up.

I have nothing in the outer compartments, but on a plane trip I would have things like paperwork and a few other items in them.


----------



## elaine (May 13, 2019)

If it’s a US destination, esp if timeshare, I also just throw some stuff in the suitcase. If it’s more of a specialty trip, such as hiking, photography, etc. or to Europe then I need to check off my list.
I’m gonna get some cubes. Also tired of rummaging through suitcase to find stuff.


----------



## Big Matt (May 13, 2019)

Luanne said:


> Where do you stay at timeshares where the shampoo and soap are replenished?  Hotels yes, but even there sometimes the soap isn't replaced daily, and sometimes they have a combination shampoo/conditioner.  And if you rent a vacation house, many times there is nothing.  Luckily I've thought to bring a bar of soap in these instances.



You just go ask the maid when she is cleaning another room, or if you are a lousy so and so you can just take it from the cart.  Same with laundry detergent.  It's nice to tip and then you usually get more than you need.


----------



## clifffaith (May 13, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> I understand. But people are saying the toiletries are always in their carryons from the last trip. They must run out I would think after one trip.



Even Worldmark provides shampoo now ( for our first 15 years with them they didn't), and we aren't picky, so we just use what is provided at timeshares or hotels. And I always have an extra tiny conditioner packed for those places that offer shampoo only. It only takes a tiny dab to do our short hair. Our dentist gives us tiny toothpastes, and we go 8 times a year if we aren't dragged back in for cavities, so several of those are always in the toiletries bag.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 13, 2019)

clifffaith said:


> Even Worldmark provides shampoo now ( for our first 15 years with them they didn't), and we aren't picky, so we just use what is provided at timeshares or hotels. And I always have an extra tiny conditioner packed for those places that offer shampoo only. It only takes a tiny dab to do our short hair. Our dentist gives us tiny toothpastes, and we go 8 times a year if we aren't dragged back in for cavities, so several of those are always in the toiletries bag.




We have a zillion toothbrushes from the dentist. But we use electric toothbrushes and usually take them on vacation. 

For a short few days trip I would just use a regular toothbrush (have them in our timeshare box) but hubby refuses and ends up taking his. Since he takes the charger anyway, then I end up taking my electric toothbrush also.

Sometimes our son might forget his toothbrush when he visits us at the timeshare but we always have a brand new spare.


----------



## clifffaith (May 13, 2019)

Re: shoes

Best suggestion I ever got from the Rick Steves boards ( well second best after panty liners) is black athletic shoes. No one is looking at the shoes a 63 year old woman has on her feet under her black dress slacks, so they are just fine for fancy meals or nights at the ballet. In the US I don't bring a second pair of shoes besides flip flops. If we are going to Europe I feel I need a second pair of shoes in case first pair gets wet or I have a blister which would appreciate a change of shoes. Then I bring black casual slip ons that also make it easy to take shoes off for sleeping on the plane over and back.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 13, 2019)

clifffaith said:


> Re: shoes
> 
> Best suggestion I ever got from the Rick Steves boards ( well second best after panty liners) is black athletic shoes. No one is looking at the shoes a 63 year old woman has on her feet under her black dress slacks, so they are just fine for fancy meals or nights at the ballet. In the US I don't bring a second pair of shoes besides flip flops. If we are going to Europe I feel I need a second pair of shoes in case first pair gets wet or I have a blister which would appreciate a change of shoes. Then I bring black casual slip ons that also make it easy to take shoes off for sleeping on the plane over and back.



I've been doing that for years at work!


----------



## Luanne (May 13, 2019)

Big Matt said:


> You just go ask the maid when she is cleaning another room, or if you are a lousy so and so you can just take it from the cart.  Same with laundry detergent.  It's nice to tip and then you usually get more than you need.


Well, that assumes you see the maid, and/or the cart.  I think I'll just continue to bring my own.  I like it much better than what they usually provide at hotels anyway.


----------



## Glynda (May 13, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> How do you guys keep toiletries in your carryons at all times when you can only take small sizes to begin with? Don't you run out of them after a week or so?
> 
> Do you re purchase more when you get home and just restock them in the carry on?
> 
> I know that we end up buying  bigger sizes of one or two things when we get to our destination and then have to throw the rest out when we leave because they do not meet the airline criteria for carry on.



I take out any that need using before I might travel again. Some of the ones I keep ready to go can be refilled from my larger bottles at home. Others I re-purchase. Some I just have to do without.  With skin care, I throw in whatever little sample packs or bottles I get. It doesn't seem as if the airline security is being as stringent on taking them out of my bag when going through security but then I have been getting TSA Pre-check lately on my flights.


----------



## Glynda (May 13, 2019)

clifffaith said:


> Re: shoes
> 
> Best suggestion I ever got from the Rick Steves boards ( well second best after panty liners) is black athletic shoes. No one is looking at the shoes a 63 year old woman has on her feet under her black dress slacks, so they are just fine for fancy meals or nights at the ballet. In the US I don't bring a second pair of shoes besides flip flops. If we are going to Europe I feel I need a second pair of shoes in case first pair gets wet or I have a blister which would appreciate a change of shoes. Then I bring black casual slip ons that also make it easy to take shoes off for sleeping on the plane over and back.



I have been traveling with these Ecco shoes for years: https://us.ecco.com/ecco-felicia-stretch-21704351052.html?dwvar_21704351052_color=51052#start=1  I have them in black and navy. They are so comfortable that I can wear them all day and night, every day. They are soft and have no seams to rub blisters and they wipe clean with a damp cloth. They are somewhat water proof too. They have great support for my feet. Under long pants, they look like I'm wearing boots. I do take a pair of ballet flats for dressier wear and a pair of flip flops for pool or slippers.


----------



## pittle (May 13, 2019)

We fly to PV 3 weeks each year with carry-on bags only,  We do laundry around day 11-12.  I have laundry pods for that. 

Swimsuits & undies do not take a lot of space as they can compress tightly in zip-loc bags. (I do the panty liner thing too).  I hang my shirts on top of one another on a hanger before folding to go into the carry-on and they do not wrinkle.  I wear my "heaviest" shoes and pack beach flip-flops and some lightweight sandals.  I roll hubbies t-shirts. We also take taco seasoning packets & disposable salt & pepper shakers in Yeti 30oz tumblers.

We do not go out to "dress-up" places.  I generally have one nicer shirt to wear with capri pants and will wear it as much as needed.  BUT, my husband says that even if we go to the same place and tip the waiter, he does not care if he has seen me in the same outfit every day!  Generally we will never see people again and have already warned family that we are on vacation and not there for a fashion show! Also there are stores!

Our electronics seem to take more space than anything!  We have a plastic shoe-box in the bottom of a small duffle-bag with all the chargers, HDMI cables, portable router, 2 phones, 2 laptops and 2 Kindles, plus binoculars & camera. This is hubbies under seat carry-on.  I have a Vera Bradley tote that has the toiletries, hair stuff and a change of clothes for each of us.

November 2018 was the first time that I wore everything that I took!  That was my goal and I still have the list that I made for that trip.  I only make a list so that I can check off that everything is in the bags.


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (May 13, 2019)

When I was a college student, I used to travel a weekend in a briefcase.

Now I'm old and affluent, I keep a "go bag". A wheeled carry on, with various pockets. I've also gotten very soft, I don't camp any more. . . .

I keep the go bag packed, that's why it's called a go bag - grab and go a drop of a hat.

Contents.

High quality music player. (Ibasso)
Ebook reader (with 2000+ book library - who knows what I may want to read)
data pack (can hold up to 36 Gigabytes if fully loaded - it isn't of course, but it can also hold a passport. it's the size of a ladies clutch purse.)
2 set of clothes. One long pants, one short pants. (I only travel to warm places voluntarily).
A small video player.
A Sony Bloggie 720P camcorder.
Charger for cell phone (non-smart), charger with several cords for charging the other electronics.
Noise cancelling headphones. 15 year old Sonys.
2 HDMI cables, one headphone to RCA cable.
1 T-shirt, 1 swimsuit.
Quart Ziplock bag with air travel size shaving cream, toothpaste, shampoo, deodorant, disposable razor. (expirables refreshed every year)
vitamins, in 2 week snap cases (x2), refreshed every year.
current rescue inhaler, just in case. (Had an asthma attack in Waikoloa - Had to get hauled to the ER, $1000 for the nebulizer. Now I pack a rescue inhaler, buy a new one every year. It hasn't been needed since. )
Electric toothbrush/charger.
Hairbrush. (The need keeps getting less and less )
Oops, a pair of 8x20 compact binoculars.

Grab the bag, stuff my meds (currently one prescription) in, and boogie.

Of course, I go to timeshares that have Washer/Dryers, and buy more clothes if I need them.

When I go to Hawaii, I have everything else I might need in a 4x4x8 storage room.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 13, 2019)

Glynda said:


> I have been traveling with these Ecco shoes for years: https://us.ecco.com/ecco-felicia-stretch-21704351052.html?dwvar_21704351052_color=51052#start=1  I have them in black and navy. They are so comfortable that I can wear them all day and night, every day. There are soft and have no seams to rub blisters and they wipe clean with a damp cloth. They are somewhat water proof too. They have great support for my feet. Under long pants, they look like I'm wearing boots. I do take a pair of ballet flats for dressier wear and a pair of flip flops for pool or slippers.




Those look really comfortable. I actually have a pair of shoes that is very similar to those that I got 2 years ago for under $30 at Payless and they are so darn comfortable- like wearing cushion y slippers. I should have bought 2 pairs. But so far, they have held out very well and I continue to wear them. They are not water proof though. They are light weight and for warmer weather.


----------



## Luanne (May 13, 2019)

Glynda said:


> I have been traveling with these Ecco shoes for years: https://us.ecco.com/ecco-felicia-stretch-21704351052.html?dwvar_21704351052_color=51052#start=1  I have them in black and navy. They are so comfortable that I can wear them all day and night, every day. There are soft and have no seams to rub blisters and they wipe clean with a damp cloth. They are somewhat water proof too. They have great support for my feet. Under long pants, they look like I'm wearing boots. I do take a pair of ballet flats for dressier wear and a pair of flip flops for pool or slippers.


Those look good.  For walking I usually do wear athletic shoes because I need a comfortable shoe with a lot of support.  I'm not sure if those would be enough for me.  Right now I'm trying to find another pair of shoes I can take for our trip to Chicago and NYC that I can use for dressier things, that would still be comfortable to walk in.


----------



## rboesl (May 13, 2019)

Luanne said:


> Where do you stay at timeshares where the shampoo and soap are replenished?  Hotels yes, but even there sometimes the soap isn't replaced daily, and sometimes they have a combination shampoo/conditioner.  And if you rent a vacation house, many times there is nothing.  Luckily I've thought to bring a bar of soap in these instances.



They don't have to be replenished daily. It's only my wife & I traveling and she packs everything she uses to wash body & hair. So, having the soap & shampoo replenished mid-week is fine. But, even if we do run short a stop by the front desk usually results in fresh supplies.


----------



## Glynda (May 14, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Those look really comfortable. I actually have a pair of shoes that is very similar to those that I got 2 years ago for under $30 at Payless and they are so darn comfortable- like wearing cushion y slippers. I should have bought 2 pairs. But so far, they have held out very well and I continue to wear them. They are not water proof though. They are light weight and for warmer weather.



I wear the Ecco pair year round. With socks in colder weather. If anything, they are probably not for hot weather.


----------



## Glynda (May 14, 2019)

Luanne said:


> Those look good.  For walking I usually do wear athletic shoes because I need a comfortable shoe with a lot of support.  I'm not sure if those would be enough for me.  Right now I'm trying to find another pair of shoes I can take for our trip to Chicago and NYC that I can use for dressier things, that would still be comfortable to walk in.



You might be surprised by the support in the Ecco. They are a walking shoe company.


----------



## Luanne (May 14, 2019)

Glynda said:


> You might be surprised by the support in the Ecco. They are a walking shoe company.


I'll have to try them in my search for shoes.  Thanks.


----------



## Kel (May 14, 2019)

I have checklists in Excel for different types of trips (International fly trips, US fly trips, condo drive trips, RV camping trips).  I don’t want to forget anything so I always use my checklists.  The lists are always changing (adding items and deleting items).  They are comprehensive lists and include everything from sporting equipment, beach chairs, beach towels, food to take, food to buy when we get there, sunscreen, ziplock bags, vitamins, clothes, backup glasses, travel documents, cold tablets, phone chargers, etc.   

I have a checklist for toiletries and items that I carry in my backpack/overnight bag and it is always stocked/restocked and ready to go.   We are traveling 5 to 6 months a year to as many as 12 different locations.  I rarely forget anything anymore.  My husband packs his clothes and the sporting equipment we are using on the trip (dive gear, kite surfing gear, disc golf, mountain bike, ski equipment, etc.).  I pack my clothes, toiletries, food, etc.  

I even have an Excel checklist for exiting the house (turn off AC, close blinds, hold mail, lock doors, turn off lights, etc.). 

Once the checklists were input it made everything easy.  I print a checklist before we leave and we are good to go.


----------



## jehb2 (May 14, 2019)

I have a travel bin (large plastic storage container).  In between trips all my travel necessities go in it.  I keep a packing list that really never changes.  Either I’m taking shorts or pants but that’s the only major variation.


----------



## gypsygirl1 (May 18, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> We're heading off soon on a two week, three-location trip.  Today is the day I'm packing most things into my suitcase.  And now I'm curious as to how other people pack.  How do you do it?
> 
> I've found my preferred suitcase still has a lot of things left over from my last trip with it, and I'm deciding how much of it I want to take.  I used to think I needed every little thing I hauled with me, just in case this or that situation came up. But a lot of this stuff I haven't used in several trips.  Some of it I've never used.  Do I really need to take it?
> 
> ...


I created a list of necessities and use it as a checklist, though most of these items are left in the suitcase all the time.  I usually use the same checked bag every time.I'm a diver so all that is used for diving is on the list as well.  I pack lighter than I used to since I've found that it's not worth taking - if I missed bringing some small item I can replace it easy enough at most destinations.  I usually set out all my clothes a couple days ahead of departure so I have time to rethink what I REALLY need.  Shorts and tops can be washed at a condo or rental pretty easily so I just need to bring a little soap or not - dish soap works fine on most everything.  I do bring a small bottle of stain remover for serious stuff like chocolate, ketshup, etc.  When I get home, i replace any of the used up little necessities so I'm ready for the next trip.


----------



## gypsygirl1 (May 18, 2019)

amycurl said:


> I hoard travel-sized toiletries. I have bins in my walk-in closet of shampoo, conditioner, body wash, etc. They are souvenirs from various trips.  These full bins will outlive me, I'm sure.  I am good about replenishing the bags as needed, so they are always filled with bottles that aren't "nearly empty." I find that I can usually get through a week as long as the bottle is relatively full, and I am a master of the quart-sized Ziploc Tetris bag game, usually fitting in two bottles of shampoo if needed (for example.) If I'm traveling longer, I am usually staying a least a few nights in a hotel, and am picking up more.
> 
> PS--I do go through about every year or so and donate a bunch to homeless organizations. I'm not ready for an episode of Hoarders.


Yes! I love taking a few ziplock bags!  They are handy for so many things when you are at your destination  and take up no space to pack or use for small items in the suitcase to prevent spills etc.


----------



## gypsygirl1 (May 18, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> I understand. But people are saying the toiletries are always in their carryons from the last trip. They must run out I would think after one trip.


I keep my liquids in my checked bag.  Less hassle at TSA and you can bring enough to last for the whole trip.  We usually are staying someplace for 2-4 weeks.


----------



## Luanne (May 18, 2019)

Glynda said:


> I have been traveling with these Ecco shoes for years: https://us.ecco.com/ecco-felicia-stretch-21704351052.html?dwvar_21704351052_color=51052#start=1  I have them in black and navy. They are so comfortable that I can wear them all day and night, every day. They are soft and have no seams to rub blisters and they wipe clean with a damp cloth. They are somewhat water proof too. They have great support for my feet. Under long pants, they look like I'm wearing boots. I do take a pair of ballet flats for dressier wear and a pair of flip flops for pool or slippers.


Your recommendation has caused me to order these, from Zappos, to try.  I ordered two sizes because I kind of fall between them and in European sizing I either wear a 40 or 41 depending on the shoe.  So I know I'll be returning at least one pair, but heck, it's Zappos!


----------



## jamcclure1044 (May 18, 2019)

In addition to toiletries, etc., my timeshare survival kit (for Mexico) included some items our timeshare did not always provide: coffeemaker filters, a camping-style salt & pepper shaker, diet sweetener packets, dishwasher detergent tablets and laundry detergent packets. I also would collect a bunch of single-serve condiment packets of ketchup, mustard, etc., from fast-food restaurants. A pair of pliers and a screwdriver occasionally came in handy. In the days before e-books, my wife and I would fill a suitcase with used paperback books and donate them to the resort's library when we finished them. (Unfortunately, we filled the suitcase with purchases for the return trip.)


----------



## Snazzylass (May 18, 2019)

Layers. When I travel elsewhere, it's the same few things I wear here, but with socks, an extra layer on top and always a shawl or scarf. Haven't gotten around to trying the cubes but they do sound handy! Especially if you are changing locations. The timeshare is so easy to unpack and put things in drawers.
I layout my clothes on the floor, on top of one another and then fold in the sleeves and skirts and roll it all together. Works great! The straps inside the suitcase hold it all into place.
The girls at the car rental counter always seem happy to receive the bottles of lotions and such I can't bring home. I pick up my favorites at Sally and leave the toiletries behind. My mom just texted me and asked if she should ship them back to me. I forgot to tell her I was leaving them for my sis when she is there next month.
And, yes, while I'll lay things out in advance, I do my final packing the morning I'm leaving as I get ready. It works. I do try to take as little as possible. Once I went to the beach for two weeks and forgot to put my clothes in the suitcase. I arrived with just my pj's and swimsuit. I managed! I picked up a couple of things there to wear into town. Great trip! Life is an adventure!


----------



## Glynda (May 18, 2019)

Luanne said:


> Your recommendation has caused me to order these, from Zappos, to try.  I ordered two sizes because I kind of fall between them and in European sizing I either wear a 40 or 41 depending on the shoe.  So I know I'll be returning at least one pair, but heck, it's Zappos!



I was looking at them today at a local store. I noticed that they are making a flatter loafer look in them now. I haven't tried them. Might be good for warm summer trip. Think I still like the mine as it looks like a smooth boot out from under slacks. So whether jeans or "business casual", they look good. I wear a 39. I usually wear an 8.5 in America sizes. Sometimes an 8. You want them a little roomier for some thick socks if you are in a cold or rainy climate.


----------



## Luanne (May 18, 2019)

Glynda said:


> I was looking at them today at a local store. I noticed that they are making a flatter loafer look in them now. I haven't tried them. Might be good for warm summer trip. Think I still like the mine as it looks like a smooth boot out from under slacks. So whether jeans or "business casual", they look good. I wear a 39. I usually wear an 8.5 in America sizes. Sometimes an 8. You want them a little roomier for some thick socks if you are in a cold or rainy climate.


I'm hoping these work.  I just received, and immediately packed up to be shipped back, a pair of Naturalizers.  They were dressier than these, but I had hoped would be a good travel shoe.  They cut across one of my feet and the cross straps on them were too loose and gappy.  Big disappointment.


----------



## Glynda (May 18, 2019)

gypsygirl1 said:


> ...snip... I do bring a small bottle of stain remover for serious stuff like chocolate, ketshup, etc.  When I get home, i replace any of the used up little necessities so I'm ready for the next trip.



Shout makes a wet wipe stain remover that has saved me numerous times! They are individually wrapped each in about a 2.5 inch packet. A number of them come in a small box. I take six packets when I travel for a week and I have one in every purse at home. I found mine among the travel sized items, I think at Target.


----------



## Glynda (May 18, 2019)

Luanne said:


> I'm hoping these work.  I just received, and immediately packed up to be shipped back, a pair of Naturalizers.  They were dressier than these, but I had hoped would be a good travel shoe.  They cut across one of my feet and the cross straps on them were too loose and gappy.  Big disappointment.



I tried on Naot's Papaki in navy today. I need a walking sandal but I didn't like the price and the front edge of an open-toed sandal can get caught on a raised piece of pavement and take one down. I know. Fell flat on my face in London two years ago. I was embarrassed, scraped up and my back hurt! ARGH! I've done the same in Charleston with our very uneven sidewalks...even in front of our own house!


----------



## Luanne (May 18, 2019)

Glynda said:


> I tried on Naot's Papaki in navy today. I need a walking sandal but I didn't like the price and the front edge of an open-toed sandal can get caught on a raised piece of pavement and take one down. I know. Fell flat on my face in London two years ago. I was embarrassed, scraped up and my back hurt! ARGH! I've done the same in Charleston with our very uneven sidewalks...even in front of our own house!


The only place I take open toed sandals is to Hawaii.  Actually I bring about 3 to 4 pairs, including the flip flops I wear to the beach.

My favorite shoe that goes through all seasons, can be worn with, or without socks, with pants, shirts, shorts, just about anything are my Merrells Encore Breeze.  I have them in beige, black and navy.

https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/merrell-encore-breeze-3-mesh-clog/3595079


----------



## silentg (May 18, 2019)

When we pack for vacation, depends  on time of year and mode of travel.Driving trips we take our golf clubs and a cooler and bags for drinks and foods we like. Suitcases are for clothes,  we share a large suitcase and have a smaller one for bathroom stuff and medications. Usually bring dish and washing machine soap. Our own pillows if driving. 
If flying we check the big suitcase and carry on the smaller bag with travel size toiletries . I usually stick a bar of dial soap in with dirty clothes on way home. Helps keep them fresh smelling.
DH is very good at packing, lot of business travel has made him a travel pro. 
With us , it’s me that plans the trip, and he organizes and executes my plans so there is a yin and yang to our travels.
Looking forward to some trips coming up this summer and fall. And full retirement very soon!
Safe travels!
Silentg


----------



## Glynda (May 18, 2019)

Luanne said:


> The only place I take open toed sandals is to Hawaii.  Actually I bring about 3 to 4 pairs, including the flip flops I wear to the beach.
> 
> My favorite shoe that goes through all seasons, can be worn with, or without socks, with pants, shirts, shorts, just about anything are my Merrells Encore Breeze.  I have them in beige, black and navy.
> 
> https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/merrell-encore-breeze-3-mesh-clog/3595079



Similar to the Ecco though I think the Ecco is dressier.


----------



## Luanne (May 18, 2019)

Glynda said:


> Similar to the Ecco though I think the Ecco is dressier.


Definitely the Ecco is dressier.  The Merrell is just a good all round shoe for me for home, and I do take it on trips as well. For example I wear then with socks and my long (zip off) pants when we fly to Hawaii. When we arrive I ditch the socks and the bottoms of the pants, so I'm in shorts and shoe I can wear without socks.  But I am looking for something dressier for Chicago and NYC this year.


----------



## alexadeparis (May 19, 2019)

First, I have an entirely separate wardrobe for vacations, as well as a ton of beach stuff and other vacation Only items. Most of it lives in the suitcases or in under bed storage boxes. I usually pack for a week: 2 Dresses (one short/casual, one long/dressier) 3 shorts/capris, one khaki type pant of any color (can be dressed up or down), 6 casual tops (at least 2 are 3/4 or full sleeve), 1 dressy top and dressy bolero or cardigan. Keens, jack rogers flip flops, Water shoes, Tieks (ballet flats), swimsuit(s), cover up. On the plane I wear my jeans, gym shoes, jacket or sweatshirt with any kind of t shirt or top underneath. That plus permanent toiletries and makeup, and a foldable laundry hamper, trash bag for dirtys all fit in a carry on. Although I usually pack this in a checked bag because it has a ton of room at the beginning of the trip that can then be filled with souvenirs. I definitely use packing cubes and I have a rule that each packing cube holds a category (Dresses, Tops, bottoms, and so on) and it has to EASILY zip (no overstuffing) or something has to go, this is the biggest thing that keeps me from overpacking. We do mostly beach vacays or cruises. If you coordinate everything you can get at least 2 weeks of outfits with no repeats. And washing mid trip is implied if going longer than a week.

I pack the weekend before so if I do think of something else I want to bring I have time to pack it. One way I cured my overpacking was starting on a Sunday and writing down everything I used in a week at home (literally). It’s actually a good way to pare it down. Obviously, if you don’t use it in an average week at home, you likely don’t need it on a trip.

In my humongous trip tote on the plane are all the medicines, electronics/chargers, iPods/earphones for plane, magazines, trip papers, passports, money, a black Leather (can be dressed up or down) crossbody purse (empty and folded up) and plane snacks for the whole family.


----------



## Krteczech (May 19, 2019)

Two travelers - Two carry-on, one city style backpack, one tote bag. Testing the limits - one week Florida, followed by 16 day TA cruise, followed by four+ weeks in Europe. No souvenirs to bring home.


----------



## Glynda (May 19, 2019)

Krteczech said:


> Two travelers - Two carry-on, one city style backpack, one tote bag. Testing the limits - one week Florida, followed by 16 day TA cruise, followed by four+ weeks in Europe. No souvenirs to bring home.



Wow!


----------



## WinniWoman (May 19, 2019)

Krteczech said:


> Two travelers - Two carry-on, one city style backpack, one tote bag. Testing the limits - one week Florida, followed by 16 day TA cruise, followed by four+ weeks in Europe. No souvenirs to bring home.



I never bring back souvenirs except maybe a tiny thing if anything at all. If we are traveling by car- like we just did- I might buy a book or calendar. If I was going overseas- nothing. I would avoid customs at all costs anyway.

I am impressed by your packing since it is such a very long time away! Good for you! How are you doing it exactly?


----------



## bogey21 (May 19, 2019)

DeniseM said:


> We take carry-ons only, even for a long trip.  If I get somewhere and find that I need something else, I buy it...It's liberating!



Exactly what I used to do on trips inside the US.  If I ended up with extra stuff when it was time to come home, I would fill a USPS "One Rate" box and mail it to myself...

George


----------



## clifffaith (May 19, 2019)

We are book lovers and found we'd come home with heavy books or museum guides. Finally figured out to write down the name of books and come home and either order from Amazon or directly from the museum. We've also used Priority Mail flat rate boxes to ship stuff home. Cliff has threatened for years to have us fly to Santa Fe because when we drive there are also stops in Sedona and Scottsdale and with me being a basket case (and also a pottery case, a textile case and a tchotchke case) we come home with the car loaded. Have been a little better our last two trips because I know we have to move all this stuff when our name comes up on the old folks home waitlist, but not by much.


----------



## stmartinfan (May 19, 2019)

alexadeparis said:


> First, I have an entirely separate wardrobe for vacations.



After my recent trip where I did carry on only for 2 weeks, I decided I need to start adding some additional quick dry items to my wardrobe that I will save for vacation travel. I'd bought a few new items that worked great but then just added some of my regular t shirts, etc., and quickly realized how much better the new stuff worked.  So I'm on the look out now for some more tops and pants, especially when I find them on sale, that will make packing light easier.

My favorite souvenir is earrings.  I've found some great ones at craft sales, street bazaars., small jewelry shops, etc while traveling.  They aren't expensive, but I usually get lots of compliments when I wear them at home because they are typically unique designs.  And it's fun to mention the locale where I found them when responding to a compliment—jewelry from Athens, Istanbul or Vancouver sounds much more interesting than an item from my local Kohl's.


----------



## Krteczech (May 20, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> I never bring back souvenirs except maybe a tiny thing if anything at all. If we are traveling by car- like we just did- I might buy a book or calendar. If I was going overseas- nothing. I would avoid customs at all costs anyway.
> 
> I am impressed by your packing since it is such a very long time away! Good for you! How are you doing it exactly?


Quick dry tops and underwear from REI and exofficio, rolling everything, two pairs of shoes. One rain/wind breaker jacket with lining. Also - we are staying mostly in same climate zone now and going north when it gets warmer there.


----------



## TTSDavid (Sep 4, 2020)

Days before the trip I like to start writing a list of things to pack so that when the time comes I don't forget anything. it's a very good idea and it has worked very well.


----------



## Oliverwilson1987 (Sep 4, 2020)

TTSDavid said:


> Days before the trip I like to start writing a list of things to pack so that when the time comes I don't forget anything. it's a very good idea and it has worked very well.



This is really good advice! A few days before the trip, you can remember almost everything that you'll need.
I also make a list in advance


----------



## Luanne (Sep 4, 2020)

TTSDavid said:


> Days before the trip I like to start writing a list of things to pack so that when the time comes I don't forget anything. it's a very good idea and it has worked very well.


Dh keeps a list on his computer that he just updates for each trip.


----------



## TTSDavid (Sep 4, 2020)

Oliverwilson1987 said:


> This is really good advice! A few days before the trip, you can remember almost everything that you'll need.
> I also make a list in advance


Exactly! phone notes are my lifeline for a good travel list


----------



## Cornell (Sep 4, 2020)

Krteczech said:


> Two travelers - Two carry-on, one city style backpack, one tote bag. Testing the limits - one week Florida, followed by 16 day TA cruise, followed by four+ weeks in Europe. No souvenirs to bring home.


This is how I travel - carry on only.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 4, 2020)

I have a go bag.  My suitcase is always packed.  I just put in new  underwear.   I wash the clothes at the timeshare and repack and it’s ready to go


----------



## clifffaith (Sep 4, 2020)

TTSDavid said:


> Days before the trip I like to start writing a list of things to pack so that when the time comes I don't forget anything. it's a very good idea and it has worked very well.



2004-2014 it seemed like we were going overseas every year to 18 months in spring or early fall -- I'd keep the same list, having annotated it when we returned from last trip with comments about what we could have left home or should have brought. ETA, it is much easier packing light (not bringing too much) than packing "light" (so suitcase doesn't weigh over the limit for some flights depending on the countries visited).


----------



## stmartinfan (Sep 4, 2020)

It was fun to reread this old thread that got revived again today and remember the days when we actually got to pack bags and travel!  I often look fondly at my small bins of travel stuff in the closet and wish I was pulling them out to pack for a trip overseas.  Oh well, someday!


----------



## clifffaith (Sep 4, 2020)

stmartinfan said:


> It was fun to reread this old thread that got revived again today and remember the days when we actually got to pack bags and travel!  I often look fondly at my small bins of travel stuff in the closet and wish I was pulling them out to pack for a trip overseas.  Oh well, someday!



We are starting to get low on bar soap gathered from timeshares. I figure there are several bars still in our luggage and guest house that I'll have to scrounge up soon.


----------



## Glynda (Sep 4, 2020)

I take a photo of everything out on the bed. When I get ready to go again, I look at it and recall what worked and what wasn’t worth taking.


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 4, 2020)

Luanne said:


> Dh keeps a list on his computer that he just updates for each trip.



I have the same for years. Works great.


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 4, 2020)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I have a go bag.  My suitcase is always packed.  I just put in new  underwear.   I wash the clothes at the timeshare and repack and it’s ready to go



I do that with the toiletries and kitchen stuff and the pool things.

If we fly it’s carryon only.

I despise packing. It’s a big ordeal for me.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 4, 2020)

We don't bother with lists. Our process is so much simpler:..
DW uses the big bag and loads it with half her closet, make-up
and other stuff.  I use a medium bag and load only the minimum.
That way way, 1/2 my bag is available for her excess cargo.

Then, when we fly, we usually only check her bag.
If driving, we also take two large bins of dry goods, and an ice chest.
.
.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 4, 2020)

My DH and I have been traveling with just a carry on for many years. To me, checking a big suitcase and lugging it around increases stress. I pack the day of or night before and try not pack too much, although carryons actually have a lot of space. As long as I have my meds, I am not too worried about forgetting something. I figure we can buy what we forgot to pack at our destination. If it is not available, I figure I can wing it. We did a trip to Turkey, Greece, Dalmatian Coast, Venice and Copenhagen with just carry on luggage.


----------



## alexadeparis (Sep 4, 2020)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I have a go bag.  My suitcase is always packed.  I just put in new  underwear.   I wash the clothes at the timeshare and repack and it’s ready to go



pretty much the same now, too. I have a completely separate vacation wardrobe and so does my husband.


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 5, 2020)

It depends. Are we driving or flying? If we are driving Patti has 2 plastic tubs packed. Mainly with kitchen stuff. Also take more food stuff from Freezer.


----------



## TTSDavid (Sep 7, 2020)

clifffaith said:


> 2004-2014 it seemed like we were going overseas every year to 18 months in spring or early fall -- I'd keep the same list, having annotated it when we returned from last trip with comments about what we could have left home or should have brought. ETA, it is much easier packing light (not bringing too much) than packing "light" (so suitcase doesn't weigh over the limit for some flights depending on the countries visited).


I agree! and there are also many things that are very heavy and can be bought in the country of destination as some personal items.


----------



## chunkygal (Sep 7, 2020)

I use the info on onbagcom. I once went on a cruise and forgot my bathing suit!i roll my clothes, only take travel size,and put anything liquid in ziplocks.remember thr
E old adage when pack, put back 1/2 your clothes and double your money.
My hubby packs everything he “might” need and always regrets it. Someday he’ll be won over.


----------



## chunkygal (Sep 7, 2020)

One bag.com


----------

